# Installing a 150shot wet nos kit



## Guest (Aug 31, 2003)

Just wondering how i go about installing this. 

Do i just run a line directly from my bottle into a hole in the top of my plenium? 

or do i run it straight into myfuel line.

If it helps i own a Honda Civic.

thanks for your reply's.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

umm.......try one of the many, many honda forums that are already on the internet???

oh boy.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

Guest said:


> Just wondering how i go about installing this.
> 
> Do i just run a line directly from my bottle into a hole in the top of my plenium?
> 
> ...


I think you really need to study the whole subject of NOS in depth before you blow up something expensive.

Try buying the book, Honda/Acura performance tuning by Mike Kojima

I heard its a really good book and there is all sorts of information there to help you learn how to build your Honda the rightway without blowing it up.

The best Honda forum is Hondatech.com


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

150 shot dont do it man a civic can only handle 55 shot(which will still hurt the tranny. :dumbass:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

morepower2 said:


> Try buying the book, Honda/Acura performance tuning by Mike Kojima
> 
> I heard its a really good book



where'd you hear that from ?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

150 shots...geez..we have a paul walker on our hands


----------



## 200SE (Dec 18, 2002)

1.) Build your motor. Not trying to be mean or anything, but honda motor's aren't the strongest stock, internatly.
2.) If you're gonna run a 150 shot then you'll want to use a direct port kit. You'll need to tap each runner of your intake manifold and insert the nozzle with the nozzle pointed to spray toward your cylinders. You'll have to run a fuel and nitrous line to each nozzle.
3.) You'll definately need to upgrade your ecu, fuel pump, injectors, exc.... You might want to check out a honda specific board for more in depth information about what exactly will need to be upgraded (www.honda-tech.com or www.clubsi.com - I know, but they do have some pretty knowledgable people on their nitrous forum.)


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

okay, first you'll want to drill a hole in your valve cover......


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> 150 shots...geez..we have a paul walker on our hands


That would be a Brian Spilner. :dumbass: 

HAHA JK

That book sucks, I have one and it makes a nice coaster.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> That would be a Brian Spilner. :dumbass:
> 
> HAHA JK
> 
> That book sucks, I have one and it makes a nice coaster.



haha i rip out the pages and use it as toilet paper  jk mikey


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2003)

I setup the injectors ontop of the rocker covers above the cylinders. but still nothing. doesn't push me back in the seat and i don't gain any power.

whats up with this?


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Dude seriously, before you start setting up NOS systems, find out the right way to do it. If you don't, you'll probably blow something expensive. If it's hooked up 'right' and nothing happens, chances are it's hooked up wrong lol, and that can be bad. Check the Honda forums dude, and don't run a 150 shot without internal mods first.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Member name Guest? drives a Honda?

I think someone is pulling a fast one here...


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

myoung said:


> Member name Guest? drives a Honda?
> 
> I think someone is pulling a fast one here...


Some peoples kids. :loser: WAY too much time on their hands.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

myoung said:


> Member name Guest? drives a Honda?
> 
> I think someone is pulling a fast one here...


if he drives a honda, its the ONLY fast thing he's doing


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

This has to be a joke...if someone is THIS stupid to jus put a 150 on a stock honda not even knowing how to do it right and without someone stopping him...god help us all.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Russia said:


> This has to be a joke...if someone is THIS stupid to jus put a 150 on a stock honda not even knowing how to do it right and without someone stopping him...god help us all.


or you can help him... don't you have those installation instructions that show you the easiest way to install nitrous? You know the one where you drill into the valve cover.. yeah try that.....  


for the hearing impaired.... JOKE!


----------



## psr (Oct 6, 2003)

myoung said:


> or you can help him... don't you have those installation instructions that show you the easiest way to install nitrous? You know the one where you drill into the valve cover.. yeah try that.....
> 
> 
> for the hearing impaired.... JOKE!


lol are talking about the person owning the s2k and instead of drilling into the intake he drilled into the valve cover?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

psr said:


> lol are talking about the person owning the s2k and instead of drilling into the intake he drilled into the valve cover?



yes! very good! I think you deserve an e-cookie. Something you can look at but never get any pleasure out of.


lol :thumbup:


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

chimmike said:


> yes! very good! I think you deserve an e-cookie. Something you can look at but never get any pleasure out of.
> 
> 
> lol :thumbup:


Wow...150 shot of nitrous on the Honda Civic? Ummmmmm....Mike I think someone is defenitly messing with us.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

UNISH25 said:


> Wow...150 shot of nitrous on the Honda Civic? Ummmmmm....Mike I think someone is defenitly messing with us.


see, thats the thing....some honda kids dont see a problem with it...maybe he's not being a dumbass intentionally...


----------



## non-racerX (Jan 29, 2004)

paul walker didn't even use a 150 shot did he? lol on a civic? give me a break, that must be some rich kid with dad's credit card, and a wild idea to win some local underground races, where everyone has a CAI, and a bumblebee exaust...in that case...all he'd need to do...is..well...nevermind...he should already feel embarassed for posting that HONDA question on a NISSAN forum...he he he


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

non-racerX said:


> paul walker didn't even use a 150 shot did he? lol on a civic? give me a break, that must be some rich kid with dad's credit card, and a wild idea to win some local underground races, where everyone has a CAI, and a bumblebee exaust...in that case...all he'd need to do...is..well...nevermind...he should already feel embarassed for posting that HONDA question on a NISSAN forum...he he he



who gives a shit..he used a damn "3 stage" laptop program that makes your floorboard fall out...

hey, did you guys ever wonder- if they floorboard fell out, where the hell did vin deisel put his feet when paul picked him up when they were running from the cops? hahaha


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

did you ever wonder how he had headers, and a turbo? or a cold air intake, and a turbo?.. and how the hell could you tell what kind of clutch he had.. and did you see those charts on the laptop?.. can you say he was running all fucked up.. that car needed to be tuned.. 

also, when he shifted, it sounded like there was chains rumbling around or something.. quite screwed up in my opinion

Oh BTW.

To install that 150 shot, you hook a direct line up into your intake manifold plenium, then turn the nozzle on the bottle to open the valve, then there is (assuming you have an EX) there is like 3 vaccum lines, you have to remove 2 of them, then your car will get the pull.. those vaccum lines are limiters, if you remove them, then your car will be able to read accurate readings, and temperature of nitrous. You may also want to consider loosening the header bolts, so that more exhaust can flow out faster, and then you want to remove the valve cover, for weight reduction..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Chuck said:


> did you ever wonder how he had headers, and a turbo? or a cold air intake, and a turbo?.. and how the hell could you tell what kind of clutch he had.. and did you see those charts on the laptop?.. can you say he was running all fucked up.. that car needed to be tuned..


well, you can have a cold air intake for the turbo...but im sure they didnt know that...i saw that car at nopi...its not even a real carob fiber hood..its covered in carbon fiber FILM...it was peeling up...oh, and its a GS, not GS-T, but you guys prolly knew that already


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2003)

yeah. thanks for your help guys.

also. instead of drilling the holes in my rocker covers. would it be better if i removed them. would that keep the engine cooler?

don't know if anyone has done this. but i'm thinking abuot cutting a hole in my bonnet and sticking the pod filter out the top. i reckon it would look cool and would give me good cold air induction at the same time...

has anyone done this? how does it go?

thanks


----------



## non-racerX (Jan 29, 2004)

I saw the supra @ universal studios in LA, horrible condition..being it was in a public place, very touristy, but the whole car was trashed...I believe it was one of the "mimic" cars, not the show car that was always parked...oh well...I think everyone knows they have 5 replicars for every car in that movie.


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

non-racerX said:


> paul walker didn't even use a 150 shot did he? lol on a civic? give me a break, that must be some rich kid with dad's credit card, and a wild idea to win some local underground races, where everyone has a CAI, and a bumblebee exaust...in that case...all he'd need to do...is..well...nevermind...he should already feel embarassed for posting that HONDA question on a NISSAN forum...he he he


HAHAHAHAH Your right, I think he only 100 shot of NOS! But that was dual stage as well!!!! Hey, maybe he's ricing for big big money!!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

non-racerX said:


> I saw the supra @ universal studios in LA, horrible condition..being it was in a public place, very touristy, but the whole car was trashed...I believe it was one of the "mimic" cars, not the show car that was always parked...oh well...I think everyone knows they have 5 replicars for every car in that movie.


I saw what was supposed to be the main one at SEMA a couple years ago shortly after the movie came out... It looked like crap then.. amazing what film editing can do..


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

what.. they can edit it to make crap look like crap?...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Guest said:


> yeah. thanks for your help guys.
> 
> also. instead of drilling the holes in my rocker covers. would it be better if i removed them. would that keep the engine cooler?
> 
> ...



do whatever you want trolly troll troll


----------

